

Popcuts (YC summer 08) on CNN.com - ryan
http://www.cnn.com/2008/TECH/ptech/09/03/music.site.ap/index.html

======
shafqat
Thats some impressive PR!

------
jacobscott
This is actually an AP story, which might be even more impressive. Congrats
Kevin, Hannes, Yiming.

------
aneesh
Recorded music badly needs a new business model, and this seems like it might
fit the bill. Congrats.

------
bradgessler
Good job guys!

